# Bleeding in pregnancy-Ruth



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi

Im 6 wks pregnant with twins and everything has been going well so far...until at 4am two nights ago when I noticed a small amount of bright red bleeding. It wasnt very much and stopped quickly.  I went to the clinic in the morning and they did a Transvaginal scan, she said everything looked fine, two heartbeats still there but she didnt know why it had happened.  Later on in the evening I had brown discharge.

Im so scared, do you think someone could advise me what it could have been and if it will happen again.

very worried


Mariposa
xxx


----------



## Diana (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Mariposa,  

I am at the Woking Nuffield as well!!  

I can't really help, but just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you!!  

I have also had a brown discharge for about a week, and now I am having a light red spotting that I have had now for 2 1/2 days. I rang the hospital and they said that I shouldn't worry too much at the moment. I am due to have a scan in a week and a half! I think that it is quite normal to get this but I don't know what causes it. It seems very promising that all is well with the scan and that the bleeding has now stopped! 

Hope someone else can offer you some advice!

Good luck with it all!!! 

Diana xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello,

i just wanted to say please keep an eye on your bleeding/discharge very carefully and any pain or cramps you have. I have just had a m/c at 5 weeks and an ectopic at 6 weeks (twins) and had brown coloured bleeding. Obviously, yours is in the correct place as they have seen the heartbeats - unless it's triplets!!  Have you been on IVF or similar ?
I really hope everything goes well and it is just spotting (im not a nurse either!) but wanted just to say keep a close eye on it all and dont get fobbed off. Have they been checking your HCG levels 
They thought i had a m/c and that was it, then my BT HCG levels started going back up again and then suspected ectopic!!

Fingers crossed it is all ok though.  TC..   Jo xx

PS. I did my HPT the same day as you, mine would have been due on 7/11/05. similar.  Just seen you are on IVF, so please make sure they check you as heterotropic pg is more common after IVF and at about 6 week ok.

HUGS.  Jo xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The reason for bleeding in early pregnancy can be as simple as the body thinking it should have a period so does a bit of a bleed but doesn't affect pregnancy.


----------

